# Look What Arrived Today - Part 3



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

The third in my ongoing saga of look what arrived today's.

The first one I am REALLY pleased with. It is a Seiko 7006-7220 made in January 1976. It is a 19j auto in really nice nick with a stunning (imho) mother of pearl (actual or imitation - not sure) face.

Probably one you will either love or hate. I'm told it's quite uncommon and I have never seen another.

The problem is I can't seem to take a picture that shows how nice it looks. The one below is from the auction, and it doesn't show it off properly but does a better job than I managed.










Second up is an SQ Sports 100 from Feb '78. 7546-6030. Nicely put together with a screw down crown and the seiko 'wave' emblem of the screw back. A bit of 'wabi', but no bad thing on this style of watch.

I thought quite a nice divers style watch for not a lot of money.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Robin S said:


>


WOW! I love that Mother of Pearl dial, very different.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

By the way, to capture the effect of that dial really well you'll need a halogen lamp on it, not as the sole source of light as it's too hard, but as a secondary source. The halogen output is very strong and aids break up of refracted light waves - i.e. the colours will show.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Not seen a mother of pearl --superbo


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

I love that watch. That vintage look really scores big with me. Here's what I just bought for myself:

Angelis


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I like that SQ, very nice!

Mark


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Robin S said:


> The third in my ongoing saga of look what arrived today's.
> 
> The first one I am REALLY pleased with. It is a Seiko 7006-7220 made in January 1976. It is a 19j auto in really nice nick with a stunning (imho) mother of pearl (actual or imitation - not sure) face.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Angelis said:


> I love that watch. That vintage look really scores big with me. Here's what I just bought for myself:
> 
> Angelis


cool.....like that


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

The SQ is a nice bit of kit, and i always have a good regard for the movement fitted in it too!


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Robin S said:


> The third in my ongoing saga of look what arrived today's.
> 
> The first one I am REALLY pleased with. It is a Seiko 7006-7220 made in January 1976. It is a 19j auto in really nice nick with a stunning (imho) mother of pearl (actual or imitation - not sure) face.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

balla said:


> Nice catch
> 
> I was bidding on the very same 7006 the dial really caught my eye very unusual.
> 
> I have just picked up a unusual 6119 seiko 5 with a tigers eye dial just like mother of pearl very hard to photograph and it never looks the same twice. will try to post some pics asap.


Hmm, a tigers eye dial eh, yes i'd like to see that. If I had spotted it on auction I would have probably been bidding against you on that too


----------

